# PMQ Help



## TN2IC (25 Feb 2008)

Okay... all the 9D's are fighting on my road. What do I do? It's all ... he/she said so and so...
Almost some cheap shots at my 9D.. I'm just sick of coming home and facing this. I"m so close on giving the MP's a call. You never seen this in Oromocto! 

Schultz Out


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2008)

Move out of the PMQs


----------



## TN2IC (25 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Move out of the PMQs



Easier said then done. But thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Easier said then done. But thanks.



I know but i lived through the same shit and it was the only way to get away from that.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2008)

Get your wife this t-shirt:


----------



## TCBF (25 Feb 2008)

- There were so many missing links masquerading as human beings on my block it wasn't funny.  I thought LP had become a giant set for The Twilight Zone.  A haven for Sub-Arctic Hillbillies. Whatever. Point is, for the first years there people were normal, after that, all of the young'uns and their wives seem to have been shipped straight to the military from some gigantic genetic experiment gone horribly wrong.

- We bought a house.  My 'housing costs' are now more than doubled, but, what price sanity?

- It is the Army's loss: we are now 'dug in'.  Harder to leave when you buy into a good hood full of real life homo-sapiens who have kids that don't need shock therapy 27 hours a day.

- Ref the T shirt, no thanks.  Just brings more heat on WMC (white middle class) gun-owners.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Feb 2008)

Ugh... I just wish I had a few claymores sitting around.  ;D


----------



## Rodahn (25 Feb 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Ugh... I just wish I had a few claymores sitting around.  ;D



Well if I ever get into the neighbourhood, I could come and set up some homemade command detonated types if you wished.... > Though I think that the local LEO's might object.....


----------



## TN2IC (25 Feb 2008)

Punji Stick Booby Trap!!! But then I need a permit from CFHA before I can start digging! Dang it!


----------



## beach_bum (26 Feb 2008)

Or....you could always just ignore them.  I do it and it works well.


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Feb 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> A haven for Sub-Arctic Hillbillies. Whatever. Point is, for the first years there people were normal, after that, all of the young'uns and their wives seem to have been shipped straight to the military from some gigantic genetic experiment gone horribly wrong.



I want a PMQ... I bet I could find a wife there!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Feb 2008)

popnfresh
You can probably get a wife, a bunch of kids, a dog and probably a couple cats.    And when that doesn't work out, just move to the next rowhouse, nobody will notice lol  Gotta love the Q's


----------



## Lumber (26 Feb 2008)

Curious George says: What's a 9D?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Curious George says: What's a 9D?



A wife / significant other

Niner Domestic


----------



## Lumber (26 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Niner Domestic



Is that an official term or military slang?

And why is it (so it seems from the posts) so common for them to be bickering with each other?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Is that an official term or military slang?



Its military slang. Its a play on callsigns. In an army unit, "9" would be the CO's callsign.


----------



## simysmom99 (26 Feb 2008)

I live off base, always have and I am so glad!  I got mixed into the base wives last year and I got burned.  I just don't know why that "base mentality" exists and exists everywhere.  I'm sorry for your SO and her troubles, but she will just have to ignore it and move on.  Hard to do when you live right in the middle.


----------



## TCBF (26 Feb 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> ...And why is it (so it seems from the posts) so common for them to be bickering with each other?



- See previous post reference "gigantic genetic experiment gone horribly wrong".


----------



## BernDawg (26 Feb 2008)

Remember that there is no law that states that you have to socialize with your neighbours.  We've done our time in the Q's and would rather have a huge mortgage than go back.
Good Luck


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Feb 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> And why is it (so it seems from the posts) so common for them to be bickering with each other?



Because in few other neighbourhoods would all of the spouses work together, or near one another.  Add to that the perception of rank and its "privileges" by those who should know better (but either don't or refuse to), readiness to allow petty jealousies and rumour to explode into nasty exchanges, etc., etc., and you have a recipe for neighbourhood turmoil.  You don't just get "Bob" whining that he should have gone on a course but "Jim" did due to favouritism, you now have his wife sharing the same poison in the Qs.  And, quite like our little online community here, almost everyone is known by somebody, whether they realize it or not.  The person being bitched to by "Mrs Bob" may be a only a few short degrees of separation from "Mrs Jim" or "Jim" himself, and the whine goes full circle and creating more strife.  If you thought the military rumour mill out-paced the official circuit, it's got nothing on the wives net.


----------



## TN2IC (26 Feb 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Because in few other neighbourhoods would all of the spouses work together, or near one another.  Add to that the perception of rank and its "privileges" by those who should know better (but either don't or refuse to), readiness to allow petty jealousies and rumour to explode into nasty exchanges, etc., etc., and you have a recipe for neighbourhood turmoil.



It's funny in fact all the guys are at sea. So it's more of a 9D's conflict out there right now. I just want to go home and relax. And as for contact with them... kind of hard sharing a drive way with them. 

Mortage looks good these days...


----------



## fraserdw (26 Feb 2008)

Concur, move out of the PMQs.  After they imposed a "all garbage must be in plastic containers" rule, my neighbour who was famous for loud music and 3 broken down trucks in his backyard, starting burning his garbage in his BBQ up against the my end of his yard.  He is still there, despite having been reported for pouring automotive oil down a storm drain, running and chop shop out of his shed and dismantling cars with air tools until 2AM and along with a string of other complaints.  I took the huge mortage and moved out, PMQs are people on the fast track with lots of postings, people who cannot function in a standard civilian rental agreement and those that cannot afford a mortgage for various reasons.  One way or the other every third neighbour moving in beside you will be a hillbilly, an abuser or a party animal.  AND unless they actually put the PMQ property at risk no one is not going to care!   I propably offended alot of folks right now but that has been my experience in my 6 years living in the same PMQ with 4 different neighbours, the mortgage will build for your future and the military has great assistance to mortgage holders.


----------



## TCBF (26 Feb 2008)

Couple our need to dredge the streets for new recruits with the inability of the CF to release all of the slackers/non-hackers/admin burdens and general whack-jobs (all bad enough) then add the propensity of said baboons to marry/mate/clone/shack-up with anything of the opposite sex (for the most part) that has a heartbeat and is in heat, and you have the huge morality play/mad scientist's dream currently being staged in some of our MQ patches.  

Housing enforce discipline?  No way? As soon as one of the hood's bovine beauties starts whining to the Communist Broadcorping Castration on night time TV (milk stains visible on her Regimental T Shirt), about how it's none of the CF's business how the 'hood is run and how the real issue is that her 43 BMI hubby is injured again and unfortunately can't go to the field for the 12th year in a row and how it isn't fair the other wives get to spend all of the tour money she doesn't get because he can't go on tour because he talked her into threatening suicide if they tried to send him blah blah blah...


----------



## BernDawg (27 Feb 2008)

Seen (ROTFL)


----------



## krustyrl (27 Feb 2008)

Thanks TCBF, what a "colorful" analogy of PMQ Patch life.  Very entertaining...!!!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Feb 2008)

TCBF
WOW!!!! Hey, I think we lived across the street from someone like them in Gagetown.  We used to call them the "Adams Family"   And there's ALWAYS an "Adams Family" in every neighborhood.  Most of the time ignoring it worked best, or if it got really entertaining sitting out with a cool beverage and a lawnchair worked well too!  It could be very entertaining watching from a distance. I have a feeling that you didn"t enjoy the Q's!!!!!  Just a wild guess.  or  m aybe you should take up writing for a sorta PMQ/soap opera kinda thing.  It would surely be able to 'hit' for CBC


----------



## fraserdw (4 Mar 2008)

Not that buying a house in Oromocto much better.  This has got to be the worst policed and run town outside the Ozarks!!!!


----------



## BinRat55 (5 Mar 2008)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> ... PMQs are people on the fast track with lots of postings, people who cannot function in a standard civilian rental agreement and those that cannot afford a mortgage for various reasons.  ... I propably offended alot of folks right now but that has been my experience in my 6 years living in the same PMQ ...



Yes, you have.  Sorry, but I do take offence to you assuming MY reason for living in a PMQ.  How about the "fear" of getting almost 1/3 of a million dollars in debt?  How about some people just find it more convenient, regardless of how many postings they have in their career?  How about those who are just not home-savy enough to do their own repairs, upgrades and such, and would rather a "landlord" to be responsible... and I can go on.

No, i'm not financially crippled, socially inept or by no means on a fast track to anywhere. I choose to be in a PMQ just 'cause. And it's my choice.


----------



## Armywife_chimo (10 Mar 2008)

You can choose to live in PMQ's or Choose to get a mortgage. Either way you could end up living besides the Adam's family.  

There are no good or bad choice.  We have done both and there are good and bad sides to both.  You can choose to ignore the crap that goes on... You can choose to complain about it, you can choose to do something about it too...

Whatever you choose, it must be for the right reasons.  Don't move out and expose yourself to debts if you can't afford it yet don't stay out of fear of the unknown.....


----------



## jonstarks (27 Mar 2008)

So is there a bright side to living in the PMQ's?  and with a family?


----------



## RTaylor (28 Mar 2008)

This threads great...but one thing thats missing is the occasional midnight visits by horned up CF members with no morals to skankface wives who are home alone because their hubby is overseas or in the field. That brings up even more entertainment.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> This threads great...but one thing thats missing is the occasional midnight visits by horned up CF members with no morals to skankface wives who are home alone because their hubby is overseas or in the field. That brings up even more entertainment.



That's pretty presumptuous.  Maybe it's the other way around at times (wife is away and skankface husband is home).  I don't think people do the "Tide Box" thing anymore.


----------



## Dolphado (28 Mar 2008)

"Tide Box" thing?  Please do elaborate?  This is something I don't think I'll get outta my mom (lived in PMQ's in Germany way back when)


----------



## BernDawg (28 Mar 2008)

"So is there a bright side to living in the PMQ's?  and with a family?"

Don't let us old buggers get ya down.  We had a really good go in Winnipeg when we lived in the Q's there.  We had great neighbours and a good neighbourhood.  Mostly it's hit or miss and will depend greatly on your neighbours and friends.  If your lucky your friends will live close to you.  That makes for a good neighbourhood (of course).  We were lucky cause most of my neighbours were from the same unit so we all got along (it does make a difference)
     Sadly my bad go was in Gagetown but we were only there a year so it was tolerable.  We've purchased ever since and won't go back.


----------



## Springroll (28 Mar 2008)

I've had a great time in my PMQ. 
I have great neighbours(except for one that is being posted out in JULY...YEAH!!)
Lots of kids around for my kids to play with and their parents are great, close to schools and shopping and it is something I can afford as a single parent.

But, if I could afford to buy a house here on my OS pay, you better believe I would!! 
I miss owning my own house!


----------



## scoutfinch (28 Mar 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> "Tide Box" thing?  Please do elaborate?  This is something I don't think I'll get outta my mom (lived in PMQ's in Germany way back when)



I swear to god that I thought the TideBox was an urban myth until I moved to Petawawa in the late 80s.  At one point in time, my husband was away on exercise while I was pregnant.  I had gone grocery shopping, and at 8 months pregnant, I just didn't have the physical energy to move my box of laundry soap downstairs to the basement when I brought it in the house.  I sat inside the front door while I put the remainder of the groceries away and then promptly forgot about it.  Later that day, as everyone was coming home from work, my neighbours husband popped by to give me the heads up that my laundry soap was visibile through the little window beside my door.  Normally he wouldn't have said anything because he knew the significance of the 'Tide Box' but because I was new to the neighbourhood, he was pretty sure that I didn't have a clue what I was signalling to the world.  He kindly carried my laundry soap to the basement for me forthwith!

Apparently, in Petawawa of the late 80s, a Tidebox visible from the street indicated that your spouse (typically husband) was not home and you were willing and able to play with your 'friends'.  Or perhaps it was a signal to your real friends that you were already 'playing' with someone else and they shouldn't come over.  I can't remember. 

Obviously, I never mastered laundry soap box comms before I left Pet.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Mar 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> "Tide Box" thing?  Please do elaborate?  This is something I don't think I'll get outta my mom (lived in PMQ's in Germany way back when)


  
The "Tide" box was the signal in the American housing areas because they shopped exclusively at their commissary and stayed with North American products.  Canadians and Brits, who intergrated with the German economy more, considered "OMO" (a European brand laundry soap) the signal of choice.  However, there was talk that some Canadians used Tide during FALLEX to signal to the increased number of US military who seemed to visit Lahr during that period.

Popular definitions of the laundry box code:

Tide - the tide is out, so is the old man
OMO - old man's out


----------



## BinRat55 (28 Mar 2008)

I heard a different story ( as did most of us, no doubt) with the emphases on "story".  Without going into too much detail, in my version it began in Halifax.  A young seaman put to port with his ship a tad early and grabbed a cab.  Cabbie asked where to and not wanting to go home to his wife as she was not expecting him yet he promptly told the driver "Somewhere I can have a good time".  Cabbie told him about the Tide box game.  Liking the idea the young seaman jumped on it.  Driver took him to his own house!!  

It's a good story for a few reasons.  I like the irony!


----------



## aesop081 (28 Mar 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I heard a different story




The stories attached to it vary but the essence remains the same........Soldier/sailor/airman goes away....wife puts soapbox in window.......someone makes a visit......


----------



## Springroll (30 Mar 2008)

I heard that with the army types, they would put their regiments sticker on the back of the headboard so that when the chicks hubby came back, he would get to see who was banging his wife...


----------



## BernDawg (30 Mar 2008)

Or under the toilet seat.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2008)

Now, I have heard of the Stickers on the back of the headboards and under the bed, but the best had to be the DEUs in the closet.


----------



## TCBF (31 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now, I have heard of the Stickers on the back of the headboards and under the bed, but the best had to be the DEUs in the closet.



- Back when we wore them all of the time?


----------



## Cybelle24 (29 May 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> Okay... all the 9D's are fighting on my road. What do I do? It's all ... he/she said so and so...
> Almost some cheap shots at my 9D.. I'm just sick of coming home and facing this. I"m so close on giving the MP's a call. You never seen this in Oromocto!
> 
> Schultz Out




My husband and I have lived in the PMQs of an air force base for some time. We never had any major problem with other people on our street. The reason why (according to me): I wasn't interested at all in hanging out with the military wives on our street and I never did. I had my own group of friends and I hung out with them only. We were always very polite and courteous with our neighbors, but never more than that. I firmly believe that is why we never had problems with them; when you keep a distance with people, they don't feel as comfortable to try to drag you into their personal drama.

However I have to say we were quite lucky; on our street there were only 2 families of complete jerks/morons (the type whose yard looks like hell and who let their children believe that ALL the pmq's yards are their own personal playground), but the other families were fine. 
Oh and another thing, you shouldn't count too much on MPs to help you solve your problems... from what I've seen where I used to live, asking MPs for help gave the same result as asking nobody for help...

Good luck !!


----------



## beach_bum (29 May 2008)

As has been stated before, what exactly would you like the MPs to do?  Tell them that sticks and stones story.  Seriously.  Being a jerk to your neighbor isn't against the law no matter how much we would all like it to be.   ;D


----------



## Roy Harding (29 May 2008)

jonstarks said:
			
		

> So is there a bright side to living in the PMQ's?  and with a family?



There are many great things about living in PMQs.  You are surrounded by others in similar circumstances - they understand when someone is deployed that extra help may be needed around the house/yard, etcetera.  They understand the military culture and share in it.

We spent a fair amount of time in Q's, and only occasionally experienced the "Adams Family" type of scenario.  We did eventually acquire a mortgage and never went back, but that was an economic decision - not because we didn't like life in the Q's.

For what it's worth, I've had civilian neighbours who qualify as the "Adams Family" as well - the phenomenon is not limited to military folks.  This explains why I now live on a rural acreage with VERY FEW (two) visible neighbours.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> This explains why I now live on a rural acreage with VERY FEW (two) visible neighbours.



And chances are, they're only visible with binoculars, eh?   Best kind of neighbours!!!


----------



## Roy Harding (29 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And chances are, they're only visible with binoculars, eh?   Best kind of neighbours!!!



I have found that my small refracting telescope works best when viewing the blond who resides in the house to the east of us.  Naturally, I discovered this purely by accident


----------



## PMedMoe (30 May 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I have found that my small refracting telescope works best when viewing the blond who resides in the house to the east of us.  Naturally, I discovered this purely by accident



 :rofl:

Sure you did!


----------



## Cybelle24 (4 Jun 2008)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> As has been stated before, what exactly would you like the MPs to do?  Tell them that sticks and stones story.  Seriously.  Being a jerk to your neighbor isn't against the law no matter how much we would all like it to be.   ;D



Well then why do MPs exist if it's not to help the military population deal with their problems ?? I agree with you that calling them about things like "the way my neighbor mows is lawn gets on my nerves" or "I had an argument with another military wife" is ridiculous and childish, but what if you're having *serious* issues with a stubborn neighbor and you've tried to resolve them but nothing seems to work ?? Personally I've never been in a situation where I had to call them, but I have friends living in the PMQs who had serious problems with their neighbors (example : neighbors kids vandalized some of their stuff like their car) and the MPs did nothing. That's just not right.


----------



## beach_bum (4 Jun 2008)

I wasn't saying you shouldn't call the MPs if there is an illegal act going on.  Vandalism is illegal.  Being a knob isn't.  Whether or not the MPs react isn't the topic of this thread.


----------



## Cybelle24 (5 Jun 2008)

And I didn't say people should call MPs every time they have a neighbor being a knob


----------

